# Raketa Dead Or Alive?



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

A matter close to my heart.

Are these Raketa watches which keep appearing NOS or are they still being made?

The factory at Petrodworzwy ( Nr. St Petersburg ) was supposed to have gone

bankrupt and closed in 1995. Since then we seem to have wave after wave of

variations released onto the market in one or two generic cases.

Roy has an example of the latest variation.

Are there warehouses stocked with these variations and they are released one at a

time or ( as seems more likely ) are they still being manufactured in shortish runs.

I may go on a pilgrimage














to find out.

My search for a Russian epal has drawn a blank so far ( and I don't mean one

called Natasha who can boil a turnip just right







).


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have no idea Ian, I'll try to find out.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've been wondering the same thing. I bought one of the Raketa "Calendar" watches from Roy a month or so ago. My guess (and it's only a guess) is that this particular one is NOS because the year markings on the date wheel go back to 1994 (i.e. a year or so before the supposed closure of the factory). Or, perhaps someone is just assembling the parts left over after the closure? If Raketa's are being manufactured from newly manufactured parts, I suspect some people will be disappointed that their "Made in CCCP" and "Made in USSR" versions probably weren't.

Guess we'll have to wait for "Agent Roy" to find out


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

An interesting link, but no concrete information:-

http://www.wa.apana.org.au/~abolton/raketa...conspiracy.html


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

From the Russian Source :



> They do come from factory and the ones we have are all newly made and not some left over from years ago.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Interesting link Stan and thanks for setting the record straight Roy.

Personally I'm not especially concerned about their precise pedigree and still fancy one of the "world timer" versions (I particularly like the white dialled one with sword style hands if perchance one should become available Roy???







).

But yes, I guess this is yet another example of something to beware of in the descriptions given on eBay! It reminds me of the street sellers in Saigon selling old Zippo lighters supposedly from the Vietnam war error. Most of them are modern Zippo's or lookalikes that have been artificially "weathered" to appear as if they've been subjected to some form of combat!

Anyhow, at least now we know


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Ian

Never mind the watches, this Natasha, what was her borsh like









Frank


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Many thanks Roy, rhaythorne, Stan and Frank.

Frank - Natasha is, and always will be, a product of a feverish imagination.
















This question has been nagging at me for a while. It's comforting to know that at

least two other people are as sad














.

It seems that Raketa do still exist in some form. Perhaps someone bought the

name and still produce some watches that are likely to sell to Westerners









( the calender watches, 24hr watches, faux - cccp history items ).

That Hitler - Stalin watch clinched it for me. Although Raketa produced Stalin

watches before they went legs up, I've never seen the H - S until last year ( 8

years since they went bust ). I wonder if Molnija has something to do with this

because they seem to cater for the same market.

I won't get to Russia until later this year so in the meanwhile I'm going to fire off

some emails and letters.

If I end up dead in ditch you'll know I got too close to the truth




























.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I've got as far as a supplier in St. Petersburg but nobody seems to want to confirm

that the factory is still working. They're very secretive.

The Russian trade delegation weren't much help. He has asked me if I knew any

U.K. distributors who would be interested in taking on this companies watches

made from precious metals.

Any ideas or how about you Roy??























I'm expecting a visit from a chap with bushy eyebrows














.


----------

